# 10-22 Takedown just for Preppers?



## Salt Assault (Dec 3, 2004)

Stopped in at Carter Country on I-10 after an awesome lunch at Goode Company BBQ with a friend. But I am looking for another 22 and after checking out an 
AR-15 style, one with a Lazer, the 10-22 and some others I just couldn't make up my mind, I wanted all of them. So I thought I would put it to the 2-Cool brain trust. I doubt I will put a nice scope on any of them and will just use it for plinking so I am kinda leaning towards the 10-22 Takedown but just didn't know that much about it or if anyone has any strong opinions about it good or bad. Also open to other suggestions to any other 22's.


----------



## ockhamsrazor (Feb 8, 2010)

I have several take down 22's. The Marlin Papoose,Henry Survival,Ruger 10-22 takedown. The best for return to POA is the Ruger,locks up tight and funtion is flawless. The Henry is the best for ease of carry and is pretty accurate just not as good as the Ruger. The first two are open sighted but the Marlin has a red dot and shoots great with my old eyes. It also has a carry case that floats and lays flat unlike the Ruger that is a bit more bulky. There is a company called AGP Arms that makes a folding stock for the Ruger take down that looks awsome.


----------



## tinman (Apr 13, 2005)

I have a Browning take down, had it for many years, and wouldn't take for it. Got a Weaver K-4 scope on it.

Tinman


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

If you're looking for a takedown gun, I'd agree the 10-22 is the way to go.. If you're just looking for a .22, it wouldn't be my first choice.


----------



## Salt Assault (Dec 3, 2004)

dwilliams35 said:


> If you're looking for a takedown gun, I'd agree the 10-22 is the way to go.. If you're just looking for a .22, it wouldn't be my first choice.


I just thought the 10-22 was a good concept but how accurate does it really shoot compared to a regular .22? I am not sure it's what I am really after, it seems to me that it would be ok if you wanted something compact or to put in a back pack. I figure The AR-15 with a collapsible stock would be similar but not sure how much I would really shoot it. 
The .22 I have now is an old Marlin and it's been a good gun buts time to replace it. The .22 with the Lazer was pretty cool in the store but I am not sure how it would be out in the sun. I was surprised with Just so many choices out there for .22s, I usually know what I want before I get to the counter but not this time.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Salt Assault said:


> The .22 with the Lazer was pretty cool in the store but I am not sure how it would be out in the sun.


The cool factor fades very fast out there in the sun. I have a few handguns with red laser and none really go very far in the sun (handguns don't need to), but with a rifle I want to reach out at least 50 -75 yards. I think a small red dot sight is a better choice. Bushnell TRS-25 is a small red dot sight that works very well for me.


----------



## ockhamsrazor (Feb 8, 2010)

The 10-22 Takedown I have shoots as good as the regular 10-22's I have and returns to POA everytime. When it is adjusted right the lock up is tight and hard to tell it's not a regular 10-22. The 10-22 is good if you are into customizing as there are plenty of accessories for them. The Marlin Model 60's are good guns and any of the bolt actions Marlin makes work great. Just depends on how much you want to spend and what style your looking for as to which rifle is best. Just stick with the major brands and I dont think you'll have a problem.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

TranTheMan said:


> The cool factor fades very fast out there in the sun. I have a few handguns with red laser and none really go very far in the sun (handguns don't need to), but with a rifle I want to reach out at least 50 -75 yards. I think a small red dot sight is a better choice. Bushnell TRS-25 is a small red dot sight that works very well for me.


Roger that on the TRS-25. I have one on my AK, and it is great.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

That takedown may change the whole landscape as far as customization, if that is something you would want to do..


----------



## horned frog (Nov 9, 2008)

The chamber, barrel, rear sight and front sight are all part of the forward portion of the Ruger takedown 10/22. There is no reason that the point of aim should change, no matter how many times this gun is reassembles.
It is my opinion that there is no better .22 rimfire value than the Ruger 10/22 (except for maybe the Marlin 60, right out of the box).


----------



## Salt Assault (Dec 3, 2004)

dwilliams35 said:


> That takedown may change the whole landscape as far as customization, if that is something you would want to do..


I haven't even considered customize until I read your reply. So I have been checking out YouTube for the past few hours. I think the 10-22 Takedown is the way to go. Their is a company called AGP (currently sold out) of guns that takes the Ruger and does some amazing things with it, like the folding stock and too many other accessories to mention. I think that's the way I may go unless the backorders are just ridiculously long, and if they are Carter Country here I come.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

horned frog said:


> The chamber, barrel, rear sight and front sight are all part of the forward portion of the Ruger takedown 10/22. There is no reason that the point of aim should change, no matter how many times this gun is reassembles.


But if a scope or a red dot sight is used and mounted on the receiver of the 10/22, then if there were a misalignment, the POI should be affected, should it not?


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Salt Assault said:


> I haven't even considered customize until I read your reply. So I have been checking out YouTube for the past few hours. I think the 10-22 Takedown is the way to go. Their is a company called AGP (currently sold out) of guns that takes the Ruger and does some amazing things with it, like the folding stock and too many other accessories to mention. I think that's the way I may go unless the backorders are just ridiculously long, and if they are Carter Country here I come.


That's my point: a lot of the 10-22 "accessories" are built for the standard carbine: they may not take very kindly to the barrel being twisted off of the receiver.... If they are doing stuff for the takedown, more power to them, but you've definitely got to check on compatibility there.

Personally, I've got several 10-22's, if I was going to get just one 22 rifle right now, my first and only? It'd be a S&W M&P 15-22, all day long. I've got two of those, the 10-22's have sat in the safes since I got them... Just really good guns, easier to deal with all-around and built on what is essentially a standard AR=15 platform...


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

My Ruger 10/22 TD has become my favorite gun to shoot. I put on some better iron sights and it made a big difference on accuracy over the standard sights.

It is incredibly accurate and the accuracy has never changed for me. Always dead on B accurate. 

I bought it for my bug out bag and just fell in love with it. 

I personally would rather shoot the 22 over my AR anyday. .08 cents a round is a heck of a lot funner than .60 a round for sure!!! 

Great weapon for defense, hunting, B.O.B. etc


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Was buying a gun in a 'new to me' gun shop, he had a stack of 10/22s both comp, wood and takedown, the reg with comp or wood stock was 225$, didn't get the price on the takedowns.....WW


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

A good thorough review of that rifle - http://www.realguns.com/articles/386.htm


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

capt mullet said:


> My Ruger 10/22 TD has become my favorite gun to shoot. I put on some better iron sights and it made a big difference on accuracy over the standard sights.


When you have time, could you please post a picture of your new iron sights? Thanks!


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Pretty cool stock for the 10/22 take down. http://www.adaptivetactical.com/adtacrm4takedown.php
Available monopod for the pistol grip and a hideaway picatinny rail for bipod/front accessories. Store 2 rotary mags in the adjustable buttstock too.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

Made by Williams


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

capt mullet, thank you for the pictures ... very nice. Are they drop-in parts or do you need gunsmithing?


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

TranTheMan said:


> capt mullet, thank you for the pictures ... very nice. Are they drop-in parts or do you need gunsmithing?


a screwdriver for the eye ring is all you need.

The original front site was tougher to come off but after watching youtube I made it happen

Should be no problem for you

very accurate with the longer sight radius


----------

